# Cleaning Your Own Logs.



## davobmx (Mar 12, 2013)

This is how I clean my own logs ready to be used in my terrariums.





I use repticlean, reptimite, Vinegar, Water and sometimes non toxic surface cleaner that has a nice scent.




I use a pressure washer to clean the dirt ,bugs, cobwebs, stains and any other crap off.







Then I spray the logs down with the solution for a while, then rinse again with the pressure washer.
Then leave to dry for a day or 2.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 12, 2013)

What's the purpose of the vinegar? Never even read that being used before? I'm intregued


----------



## bk201 (Mar 12, 2013)

You and i sir, were on a completely different wavelength.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 12, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> What's the purpose of the vinegar? Never even read that being used before? I'm intregued



Can be used instead of the repti clean but I use it to just make it go further.


----------



## Wally (Mar 12, 2013)

You forgot a step.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 12, 2013)

I fear all you're achieving is taking all the fun out of enclosure furniture for your scaley friends. I change mine regularly, don't clean them and they have hours of enrichment with all the new smells. Haven't had mites, etc in 40 odd years of keeping.


----------



## Xanthine (Mar 12, 2013)

The purpose of vinegar in cleaning is for the acidity (it's acetic acid), the actual acetate does nothing for cleaning other than give a healthy salt-and-vinegar chips smell. Mixing it with the surface wipe will basically ruin this as most of them are basic, so they'll tend to neutralise each others pH.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 12, 2013)

I generally use a gerni and then sun dry with mine. I have not had a problem in the short time that I have done this. Do not really see a big problem with sterilisation if we let our scaly friends crawl around our un-sterilised backyards.


----------



## davobmx (Mar 12, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> I fear all you're achieving is taking all the fun out of enclosure furniture for your scaley friends. I change mine regularly, don't clean them and they have hours of enrichment with all the new smells. Haven't had mites, etc in 40 odd years of keeping.



This only for when I take them straight from the bush, risk of pesticides ect.
Not every time I clean my enclosure.


----------



## Wally (Mar 12, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> I fear all you're achieving is taking all the fun out of enclosure furniture for your scaley friends. I change mine regularly, don't clean them and they have hours of enrichment with all the new smells. Haven't had mites, etc in 40 odd years of keeping.



Yeah. After Fifteen years of tree removals my critters are somewhat spoiled. Nice timber, hollows, no chemicals. And the buggers are still alive and healthy!


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 19, 2013)

May I hijack the thread? sorry. Um so I picked up some quite fresh (1-2 days - not quite sure though) eucalyptus branches off a neighbour who had cut back a tree and I've heard something about eucalyptus being toxic and sometimes heard it's only toxic when fresh. Can someone please let me know and how to get them set for an enclosure? 
Cheers guys and sorry for the hijack.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Soak them in the bath over night, and then leave out in the sun for a couple of days BP.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 19, 2013)

Or you could not lace them with chemicals and just use them straight from the bush.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Or you could not lace them with chemicals and just use them straight from the bush.




How is soaking them in the bath and drying in the sun lacing them with chemicals?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 19, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> How is soaking them in the bath and drying in the sun lacing them with chemicals?


I was referring to the posts suggesting chemicals, sexy sez


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 19, 2013)

i give mine a bang on the ground to shake off any ants lol and put em straight in.....they dont have *cleaned *branches in the wild. But thats just me i use only water to clean my enclosure too


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I was referring to the posts suggesting chemicals, sexy sez



*blushes and is speechless for once*


----------



## Snowman (Mar 19, 2013)

Hahahaha. I though you'd either laugh or yell at me


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Sezzzzzzzz.
Ahaha Snowman


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Hahahaha. I though you'd either laugh or yell at me



nup, just gonna accept the compliment with good grace


----------



## davobmx (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Or you could not lace them with chemicals and just use them straight from the bush.



Sorry mate but how is washing possibly dangerous logs (pesticides, mites, spiders) with repticlean and hot water lacing it with chemicals, better to be safe than posting threads "why is my python sick or dead", the wild is a lot different to a box mate, farting in an elevator is gona be worse than a footy oval.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 19, 2013)

What ever works for you mate. I've been sticking branches in with birds and reptiles for 25 years and never done a thing to them. Of course it takes some common sense in regards to where you get them and what you select.
Nothing has died from it yet... Experience is something we all have to learn ourselves no doubt.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> What ever works for you mate. I've been sticking branches in with birds and reptiles for 25 years and never done a thing to them. Of course it takes some common sense in regards to where you get them and what you select.
> Nothing has died from it yet... Experience is something we all have to learn ourselves no doubt.


I am with Snowman on this one about the chemicals, they may not be directly harmful but are they necessary? I collect branches from the wild and give them a gerni then dry in the sun for a day or two to clean away dirt or bugs, even though most bugs are not harmful to reptiles. I think that if you let your snake crawl around your own backyard then what is the difference with an untreated log or branch.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 19, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> I fear all you're achieving is taking all the fun out of enclosure furniture for your scaley friends. I change mine regularly, don't clean them and they have hours of enrichment with all the new smells. Haven't had mites, etc in 40 odd years of keeping.



Crikeys IV didn't think u were that old.


----------

